# Sega Dreamcast - Gone but not forgoten!



## jason_lightning (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sega Dreamcast - Gone but not forgotten!*

First!

I used to be a Sony supporter, but the PS3 killed that. The real gem of my modest console collection is my Sega Dreamcast, given to me as a gift.

The games are great, it can run NES and SNES emulators and play "backed-up"  games. It really shines as a great console. The graphics, while dated are still pretty good. This was the first "next generation" console and deserves major props!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree, Dreamcast was a great system, but like every system after the Genesis, lacked good games.

I do have great memories: first time going live on Phantasy Star Online, just playing Sword of the Berserker, and being able to play the one of the greatest games that no one liked, Shumeme. The import of Marvel VS Capcom was good too.

Jerry


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i always liked the sonic games and quake 3


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I for one knocked it every chance I had. I purchased it at launch but didn't realize just how great a console it was untill it was near it's death.

I started picking up games in the bargin bins and found myself floored by some of them. I have two but both are not working and since getting back into slot cars I just can't find the time to game like I use to.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

wish i could find one now


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I sold our old Dreamcast to a member on another BB. That was a great system, we loved it! I was surprised when it failed like it did. It had the head start and awesome graphics, just a shame it died.


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

the only reason it died was because you could just download the games off the internet and burn them to a regular cd, the downfall was the complete lack of copyright protection...exploited to the max....i still have my system and would never get rid of it


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i thank it has to many fighting games..... it was like give it a rest lol....


----------



## RBusch (Nov 18, 2002)

i have one with a memory card a a few games,anyone interested in it,


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i still have mine, of course i would sell it for the right price (of course if you want cheap you are better off elswhere) i like the fact it did not need a mod chip you could boot it up with a game shark disk and play the japanese titles. i still have all of my old sega systems genesis w/cd and 32x. saturn, and dreamcast i also have a game gear (sound does not work though) i had teh unfortunate pleasure of haveing a sega nomad stolen from me once and i am on the look out to replace it.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

lordraptor1 said:


> i still have mine, of course i would sell it for the right price (of course if you want cheap you are better off elswhere) i like the fact it did not need a mod chip you could boot it up with a game shark disk and play the japanese titles. i still have all of my old sega systems genesis w/cd and 32x. saturn, and dreamcast i also have a game gear (sound does not work though) i had teh unfortunate pleasure of haveing a sega nomad stolen from me once and i am on the look out to replace it.



i had most of them lol.... just not the nomad... if that a porbale system?


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

yes the nomad was a hand held portable, might as well called it the genesis portable since it was essentially a small hand held 6 button controller that you plugged a genesis cartridge into.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

1988redcrx said:


> the only reason it died was because you could just download the games off the internet and burn them to a regular cd, the downfall was the complete lack of copyright protection...exploited to the max....i still have my system and would never get rid of it


Another huge blow was that it had no support from EA.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

yea that was another thing...


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

might be thinking of get 1 ... i see on ebay you can get them new still lol...........


----------

